# Nuffield Health in Glasgow



## Mel

Hi girls (and guys)

For those of you attending the Nuffield Health in Glasgow, we have a designated board for you that will help you through your fertility journey with this clinic, the staff can also interact on this board if need be.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=564.0


----------



## Mel




----------

